# Sardinia



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Having just returned from a month out there. If anyone would like any information send me a personal message and I'll respond.


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Itinerary
23/07/12 Departed Blighty from the Channel Tunnel at 14:30. 
Avoided French Tolls (as usual!) Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Luxembourg (Diesel around 1.25 Euros) - Germany Merzig (Stellplatze Free). 1 night. Parking only.
Merzig - Meersburg (Bodensee) Stellplatze 10 Euros 2 nights. Water, WC and Dumping only.
Meersburg - Lichtenstein - Leinzerheide (Switzerland) (Breakdown/Accident) 2 nights (1 Hotel + 1 Camping Leinzerheide)
Leinzerheide - Cannobio (Lago Maggiore) Sosta 10 Euros 2 nights. Water, WC and Dumping only.
Lago Maggiore - Genova 
21:00 Crossing with Tirrenia Ferries, Genova - Olbia
Olbia - Palau (Capo d'Orso) Camping Capo d'Orso 50 Euros 3 nights
Palau - Vignola al Mare Wild Camping on right 500m before Camping Saragosa. Free 3 nights. No facilities.
Vignola al Mare - Sorso Camping Golfo d'Asinara 35 Euros 2 nights.
Sorso - Stintino Main Car Park. Free at night. Parked van at 18:30 left by 08:15am each morning. 3 nights. No facilities.
Stintino - Alghero Area Atrezzata Iplatini 23 Euros 3 nights. All facilities. Buses to Centre. Swimming Pool. Excursions.
Alghero - Is Arrutas Agricampeggio Muras 10 Euros 1 night. WC and Showers only.
Is Arrutas - Cagliari Camper Stop (Via Stanislau Carboni) 20 Euros 2 nights. Dumping only. Secure parking, within 15 minutes walk of Centre.
Cagliari - Costa Rei Camping Il Dune 40 Euros 2 nights.
Costa Rei - Arbatax Rocce Rosso Atrezzata 26 Euros 1 night.
Arbatax - Uzelei Wild Camping on alternative road Northbound to SS125 1 night. No facilities.
Uzelei - Cala Gonone Atrezzata Palmasera 30 Euros 4 nights. All facilities but paid showers.
Cala Gonone - Agricamper at Badu Orgalesu, South of Nuoro 10 Euros 1 night. No facilities.
Nuoro Sosta (Via Simone Weil) Free 2 nights. Water and dumping only.
Nuoro - Budoni Camping Pedra e Cupa 46 Euros 1 night.
Olbia - Genova 21:00 28/08/12
Genova - Fettenhiem Aire (Alsace, France) Free 1 night. Water and dumping only.
Fettenheim - Gravelines Aire (Vicinity thereof. Pas de Calais, France) Free 1 night. No facilities.

Prices are all for an 8m MH, 2 adults, 1 child and 1 infant plus electricity.

Overall
Despite being Peak Season, there was only one other MH on the ferry over to Olbia (30/07/12). There was also less MHs than one would imagine. A lot less. Economic downturn? Who knows?
Decided to leave the more spectacular scenery till last and travel anti-clockwise around the island. Diesel was slightly cheaper than on the mainland. 1.67 could be had but we only filled up half way around, in Oristano and just before we left, near Budoni.

First stop was the LeClerc supermarket just to the North of Olbia. All the big French supermarkets have a very good presence on the island and this, in conjunction with good roads, frequent petrol stations and much better restaurants make it much, much, more "hospitable" than Corsica, say, if slightly less exciting and scary, in terms of roads.

The North of the island is plagued by "No entry for Motorhomes" signs. During the Peak Season this seems rigorously enforced by the local Polizia Municipale. It's kind of off-putting at first but as always observe what the Kings of Wild camping (The Italians) do and follow suit. No motorhomes? Move on! Got warned twice before getting fined 80 Euros in Stintino for being naughty (twice) but hey ho, he who dares wins!

Weather
There was a nice breeze blowing most of the time on the North and West coasts, which was welcome and the heat kind of made us stay in more sites with electricity to use our Air Con, than usual. There was one or two overcast days but no rain. 

Pests
Whilst there were also a lot less mosquitoes than one would expect, ants were more of a problem. Do take the usual precautions of spraying Ant powder around anything that touches the ground, or else. 

Some of the Highlights
La Pelosa beach despite the hoards. Capo Caccia. Alghero and Nello's Iplatini Atrezzata. The Alghero to Bosa road. The Su Nuraghi Nuragic ruins. Cagliari. The Trenino Verde (Lanusei to Sadali) The SS125 road up the East Coast. Cala Ganone boat trips. Trek to Tiscali. Sopramonte mountains. Orgosolo's murals. Nuoro's La Redentore Festival. Camping Pedra e Cupa.

Avoidances
Parking on a "pavement" anywhere near La Pelosa beach. Camping Rocce Rosso, South of Arbatax.

Should have done...
La Maddalena boat trip. Costa Verde.

Any questions?

Don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Kelly

We spent June in Sardinia, but we went clockwise. We absolutely loved it. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-128031-sardinia-trip.html

Our original plan was to explore both Sardinia and Corsica but we hopelessly underestimated the size of sardina and how we slowed down when we got there.

Have you also been to Corsica and if so how does it compare? We are thinking of another trip to explore Corsica and the bits of Sardinia we missed. We are under the impression that Corsica isnt quite as easy as Sardinia. What do you think?

Thanks for taking the time to write your trip up.

Jon


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Jon,

Here's a link to our report in 2008.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50797-.html

To be honest, it's hard to choose between the two. Corsica was much more mountainous and had far scarier roads. In that way, it was a lot more exciting/challenging. Wild camping was easier on Corsica as well.

Sardinia's dazzling array of beaches and better roads made it much more relaxing. We much preferred the restaurants and ease of obtaining shopping at the many supermarkets.

The Moby crossing from Genova to Bastia was far more preferable, however, lasting under 5 hours, as you didn't need accommodation on board. Genova to Olbia overnight without a cabin was a complete pain.

We rarely go back to the same place twice but I'd certainly give Corsica a go, if you liked Sardinia. We also did Athens, The Peloponnese and Meteora last summer. Next summer, it's Northern Greece and Istanbul.


----------

